# scrollbalken Firefox ja ie nicht



## wiggedy (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe nach langer Zeit und mit wenig Kenntnissen nun endlich eine Seite fertig.Sie ist zwar dreckig gemacht, weil ich einen iFrame in ein DIV gepackt habe, aber nun ja. Habe es nur mit Divs nicht hinbekommen. egal darum geht es nicht.

Dies Seite sollte bei 1280 Auflösung keinen Scrollbalken zeigen. Im IE macht sie das auch nicht im Firefox aber doch. Ich kann den Fehler beheben, in dem ich den Body auf height:95%;  stelle. Dann werden die Iframes aber nur noch bis 95 % befüllt. Kann ja auch nicht der richtige weg sein.

Wenn Ihr eine Idee habt wäre ich sehr dankbar.

www.chickz-on-cod.de 

*Hier die css Datei:*


```
/* Allgemeine Einstellungen */
html, body {height:100%; background: #f3f3f3 url("../pics/bgmitte.jpg") repeat-y fixed center 0; margin-bottom:0px; margin-right: auto; margin-left: auto; top: 0; font-weight:regular; font-size:10pt; font-family:verdana; scrollbar-face-color:#DBDBDB;}
a:link {color:#AAAAAA; text-decoration:none;}
a.link {color:#818181;margin-left:13px;font-weight:regular;letter-spacing:0,5pt;line-height:14px;font-variant:small-caps;}
a:visited {color:#AAAAAA;text-decoration:none;}
a:hover  { text-decoration: none; color : #6f6f6f; }

div.mainFrame {height:100%;position:absolute; width:767px;left:-383.5px;margin-left:50%;top:0px;auto;}

div.header {background-color:#EDEDED; width:710px; height:214px; background-image:url(../pics/header.jpg); top:0px;margin-left:auto; margin-right:auto;}

div.subMainFrame{width:710px;height:0px;margin-top:0px;margin-left:auto;margin-right:auto;}

div.navigation {background-color:#EDEDED; margin-top:20px; margin-left:-1px; position:absolute; width:174px; height:282px; font-size:7pt; font-weight:regular; border-width:1px; border-color:#DBDBDB;border-style:solid;}

div.content {background-color:#EDEDED;margin-bottom:15px; margin-top:20px;margin-left:195px;position:absolute;width:512px;height:600px;font-size:8.5pt; border-width:1px; border-color:#DBDBDB;border-style:solid;}
iframe.theFrame {position:absolute; height:571px; width:100%; border-width:0px; margin-top:28px;margin-left:-512px;position:absolute;auto;}

div.content2 {background-color:#EDEDED;margin-top:323px;margin-left:-2px;position:absolute;width:174px;height:200px;font-size:8.5pt; border-width:1px; border-color:#DBDBDB;border-style:solid;}
iframe.theStatus {background-color:#ededed; position:absolute; top:36px; height:155px; width:173px; border-width:0px; margin-left:-173px;}
.status {color:#818181; padding-left:9px;style=font-size:10px;font-family:Verdana;}
.picture { border-style:solid; border-width:1px; border-color:#DBDBDB; }

.stats {font-color:#818181; background:#EDEDED;font-family:verdana;width:100%;height:570px; font-size:8pt; font-weight:regular; margin-left:auto; margin-right:auto; text-align:center; margin-top:0px;}

.table{background:#EDEDED;}
.tableHeader {height:60px;background:#EDEDED; padding-left:15px; font-family:Verdana; font-size:12px; color:#6f6f6f; text-decoration:none; font-weight:bold;}
.tableContent {height:100%;background:#EDEDED;padding-left:15px; font-family: verdana; font-size: 10px; color: #6f6f6f; text-decoration: none; font-weight: normal;}
.tablePlayer {height:100%;background:#EDEDED;padding-left:13px; font-family: verdana; font-size: 10px; color: #6f6f6f; text-decoration: none; font-weight: normal;}

div.back {;position:absolute;left:0px;top:0px;height:100%;width:100%;}
```

*Hier der Code*



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

<html>

	<head>
		<title>chickz-on-cod | game community</title>
		<link rel="stylesheet" href="style/ChickzStyle.css" type="text/css"/>
		<!--[if IE]>
    		<link rel="stylesheet" href="style/style_ie.css" type="text/css"/>
  		<![endif]-->
  	        <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"/>
        <meta name="robots" content="follow"/>
        <meta name="description" content="Project Bernd - Call Of Duty Spielgemeinschaft"/>
        <meta name="keywords" content="COD, Call Of Duty, Maps, Stats"/>
        <meta name="date" content="2005-08-09"/>
        <meta http-equiv="content-language" content="de"/>
	</head>
	
<html>
<body>			
		<div class="back">
		
			<!-- Hauptfenster mit Content (Kein echter Frame) -->
			<div class="mainFrame">
				<div class="header"></div>
				<div class="subMainFrame">
					
					<div class="navigation">
						<img src="pics/home.jpg"/><br><br>
						<a href="vwar/news.php" target="content" class="link"> ¬ NEWS</a><br><br>
						<a href="stats.html" target="content" class="link"> ¬ STATS</a><br>
						<a href="vwar/downloads.php" target="content" class="link"> ¬ FILES</a><br>
						<a href="server.html" target="content" class="link"> ¬ SERVER</a><br>
						<a href="ts/TS_start.php" target="content" class="link"> ¬ SPEAK</a><br><br>
						<a href="vwar/war.php?action=nextaction" target="content" class="link"> ¬ NEXT WAR</a><br>
						<a href="vwar/war.php?s=0&page=all&showgame=&showgametype=&showmatchtype=&sortby=&sortorder=" target="content" class="link"> ¬ WARS</a><br>
						<a href="vwar/admin/index.php" target="_" class="link"> ¬ LOGIN</a><br><br>
						<a href="vwar/joinus.php" target="content" class="link"> ¬ JOIN US</a><br>
						<a href="vwar/challenge.php" target="content" class="link"> ¬ FIGHT US</a><br><br>
						<a href="forum/" target="_" class="link"> ¬ FORUM</a><br>
						<a href="vwar/member.php" target="content" class="link"> ¬ MEMBER</a><br>
						<a href="about.html" target="content" class="link"> ¬ ABOUT</a><br>
					</div>
					<div class="content">
						<img src="pics/content.jpg"/>
						<iframe name="content" src="vwar/news.php" class="theFrame" frameborder=0 scrolling="auto" marginwidth=0 marginheight=0></iframe>
					</div>
					<div class="content2">
						<img src="pics/status.jpg"/>
						<iframe name="status" src="status/page/stats.php" class="theStatus" frameborder=0 scrolling="No" marginwidth=0 marginheight=0></iframe>
 					</div>
				</div>
			</div>
			
		</div>
	
	
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2005)

Zur besseren Übersicht deines Beitrages solltest du die Code-Angaben mit [code], [code=html], oder [code=php] formatieren. Vielen Dank


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2005)

Da ich mit einer 1024*768 -Auflösung arbeite / surfe, zeigen FireFox und IE in deiner Seite den vertikalen Scrollbalken an. Somit kann ich das vermeintliche Problem im FireFox nicht nachvollziehen bzw. überprüfen.


----------

